# Topics > Arts > Drawing and painting >  Scribit, painting, writing, erasing robot, Turin, Piedmont, Italy

## Airicist

Contributors:

Carlo Ratti Associati

Makr Shakr

Website - scribit.design

youtube.com/@Scribitdesign

facebook.com/scribit.design

twitter.com/scribit_design

instagram.com/scribit.design

"Scribit - Turn your wall into an interactive canvas" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Scribit - Kickstarter campaign video

Published on Jun 6, 2018




> Scribit is the Write & Erase Robot that turns your wall into an ever-changing canvas.

----------


## Airicist

Scribit - the Write and Erase Robot - helps kids learning!

Published on Dec 20, 2018




> Ever heard about a Robot-teacher? See how these kids have been learning in one day with Scribit!

----------

